# Firefox/Konqueror Unsaubere Fontdarstellung (Open Sans)

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand eine Idee wieso die Darstellung mancher Seiten im Firefox und im Konqueror so unsauber aussieht?

Habe mal einen Screenshot erstellt:

http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/01/plasma-desktopVn2750.png

Oben ist der Firefox, in der Mitte der Konqueror und unten Google-Chrome.

Es handelt sich an dieser Stelle um die kde.org Seite (oder eine Unterseite davon). Der betroffene Font nennt sich Open-Sans. Sieht banane aus bei mir...

Gehe ich auf die http://opensans.com/ Seite sieht das mit dem FF so aus:

http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/01/plasma-desktopvV2750.png

Ist das bei euch auch so??

Schöne Grüße

Martin

----------

## Marlo

Hi BlackEye,

das sieht ja gräulich aus. Versuch mal:

```
emerge  media-libs/fontconfig app-admin/eselect-fontconfig -pv
```

Danach mit

 *eselect  fontconfig list wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):
> 
>   [1]   10-autohint.conf *
> ...

 

nachschauen, welche Schriften aktiviert sind.

Sollte etwas fehlen, mit

```
emerge app-admin/eselect-fontconfig media-fonts/corefonts media-fonts/dejavu media-fonts/font-bh-ttf media-fonts/font-bh-type1 media-fonts/freefonts media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera media-fonts/unifont media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en -pv
```

nachinstallieren und mit 

```
eselect fontconfig enable [Nummer]

```

die Schriften aktivieren. Danach ein reboot.

Sollte das nicht ausreichen, kannst du am besten die dejavu Schriften in den Browsern setzen. Die sehen echt gut aus.

have fun

Ma

Nachtrag:

Natürlich sollte im Kernel der

 --- Native language support                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                 (utf8) Default NLS Option                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                 <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                 <*>   Codepage 737 (Greek)                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                 <*>   Codepage 775 (Baltic Rim)                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                 <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                 <*>   Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe)          

        u.s.w. alles mit * aktiviert sein, um die Kompatibilität mit den Dateisystemen herzustellen.

----------

## BlackEye

Hallo Marlo,

danke schon mal für die ausführliche Beschreibung! Das werde ich mir morgen gleich mal ansehen und dann wieder berichten.

Schöne Grüße

Martin

----------

## BlackEye

Okay, nachdem ich bei mir bis auf "[7] 10-unhinted.conf" alle .confs aktiviert hatte, sah die KDE-Seite zwar besser aus und auch dieser Open Sans konnte besser (wenn auch nicht gut) dargestellt werden, allerdings hatte das Seiteneffekte die noch schlimmer waren.

Die Schrift in meinem Terminalfenster war nicht mehr wie gewohnt. Manche Buchstaben schienen an ihren Nachbarkanten zu verschmelzen. Habe ich einen Font eingestellt der besser aussah und hab das Terminal wieder neu gestartet, sah die Schrift wieder so aus wie zuvor obwohl die neu eingestellte Schrift noch gesetzt war.

Nachdem ich das wieder rückgängig gemacht habe ist wieder alles beim alten.

Ist schon komisch. Seit dem ich mit Linux arbeite schleppe ich dieses leidige Schriftenproblem mit mir herum... Mal ist dies dieser Font, mal jener. Mal diese Website, mal jene... Richtig zufrieden bin ich damit leider noch nie gewesen. Ist aber offensichtlich ein Rückschritt gegenüber anderen OS den ich hinnehmen muss. Dafür gibt es genug andere Vorteile die ich nicht missen möchte..

Trotzdem danke!

----------

## musv

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration#Byte-Code_Interpreter_.28BCI.29

Nimm entweder die BCI oder die Auto-Hint-Config. Das XML-Fragment speicherst du in /etc/fonts/local.conf ab. 

```
  <match target="font">

    <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">

      <bool>true</bool>

    </edit>

  </match>
```

Die Schriftarten kannst du in dein Fontcache entweder über den o.g. Weg per eselect aktivieren oder einfach mit:

```
fc-cache -fv
```

Musst natürlich nach der Änderung den X-Server neustarten. Die Schriftenglättung im KDE würde ich hingegen nach der Änderung der System-Fontconfig auch auf System lassen. Zumindest hatte ich in den Systemsettings noch keine vernünftige Konfiguration hinbekommen.

Open-Sans hab ich bisher noch nicht benutzt. Ich verwende immer Bitstream Vera Sans und bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

----------

## Marlo

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Schrift in meinem Terminalfenster war nicht mehr wie gewohnt. Manche Buchstaben schienen an ihren Nachbarkanten zu verschmelzen. 

  Das könnte an einem falschen Eintrag in:

 *tux conf.d # cat consolefont | grep "^[^#]" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
> 
> 

 

und/oder

 *tux conf.d # cat keymaps | grep "^[^#]" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
> 
> windowkeys="YES"
> ...

 

liegen.

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist schon komisch. Seit dem ich mit Linux arbeite schleppe ich dieses leidige Schriftenproblem mit mir herum... Mal ist dies dieser Font, mal jener. Mal diese Website, mal jene... Richtig zufrieden bin ich damit leider noch nie gewesen.
> 
> 

 

Diese Probleme hatte ich nie. Wahrscheinlich hast du in der Zwischenzeit, bei den vielen Reparaturversuchen, dein System ein wenig verbogen?  :Cool:    Auch der Weg von musv ist nicht der Gentoo Weg.Leider.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber diese Seiten abarbeiten:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/utf-8.xml

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lokalisierung

Grüße

Ma

----------

## musv

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Auch der Weg von musv ist nicht der Gentoo Weg.Leider.

 

Naja, es ist halt der offizielle Linux-Weg. Ich weiß nicht, seit wann man die Schriften in Gentoo per eselect aktivieren kann. Früher wurde das aber auch im Gentoo einfach über den Fontcache geregelt. Auch wurden die Schriftarten in der xorg.conf eingetragen. Mittlerweile sucht sich das xorg die Schriften aus dem Fontcache selbst, wenn man keine Configdatei angelegt hab.

Und wie schon erwähnt, bewirkt der Wechsel der Schriftart manchmal Wunder.

----------

## BlackEye

Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine komplette Neuinstallation in Erwägung ziehen.. aber für sowas habe ich eigentlich auch keine Zeit  :Sad: 

Das ist ja auch der Grund wieso das alles immer so lange bei mir liegen bleibt. Ich muss hier 10h am Tag dran arbeiten und am WE arbeite ich dann auch lieber noch etwas bevor ich mir eine riesen Baustelle mit einer Neuinstallation aufreiße. Ich schätze mein System hat daher schon ein Alter im Bereich zwischen 5-6 Jahren. Kann schon sein, dass sich hier irgend welche Relikte aus alten Zeiten breit machen und manche Bereiche in Mitleidenschaft ziehen...

Ich versuche mich erst mal durch die beiden Wikis von Marlo zu kämpfen in der Hoffnung die große Baustelle noch in mein Rentenalter zu schieben  :Laughing: 

Danke für eure Tipps!

----------

## musv

Neuinstallation ist in den wenigsten Fällen ein Lösung, da's im Endeffekt auch reichen würde, wenn du entsprechende Konfigurationsdateien löschst und Dir aus /usr/share/irgendwas die Default-Configs ziehst.

----------

